# My Quest to move to Italy, Continued



## Squirrel14# (Apr 26, 2014)

Two months ago I found this forum and it's been a great help. Now I am a bit stuck. I put in a request to U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services for an Index Record for my grandfather, who is Italian, to see when he became naturalized. I did get to speak to someone over in USCIS and they said I needed to go to the Genealogy site which I had submitted my request through (maybe I should have gone through another area) and it is still pending. There is no phone number on that site. It's been 2 months since I submitted it and it is marked as "active". The person I spoke with says it normally takes 20 days. I'm wondering if it would speed things up if I went to the local office for USCIS - they only take office appointments. I could probably do that as it looks like I might have a day or two off in July. Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Have you tried ancestry.com? They have tons of records that you can buy for a couple of bucks. I have obtain lots of records to compile my genealogy tree from their databases which link to USG official records office.


----------



## Squirrel14# (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Travellinggaby,

I did try Ancestry.com, without much success, but I did not know that they hook directly to USG. I am a bit surprised I did not ever hear from USCIS. At this point, although I would still like to move to Italy, I have put moving to Italy on hold, due to changing circumstances in my and my boyfriend's life. Thanks for your suggestion!


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

You're welcome. And if you are planing on moving here, or just traveling to this wonderful country, I write a blog about being an expat and my trips around Italy. Hope you find it useful. The blog is
gabyaroundtheworld.blogspot.com

good luck!


----------



## Squirrel14# (Apr 26, 2014)

*My Quest to move to Italy*

Thanks Travellinggaby! I'll take a look. I know eventually we will at least visit.


----------



## Mar777 (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm new here and was creeping around - travelinggaby, your blog is fantastic, thank you!


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Dear Mar777, thank you so much for your compliment. I try to post once a week, on the weekend. I dont get paid by anyone, so my reviews are not biased. Thank you again. I have a big smile on my face thanks to you. Would love if you could share it, like it, G+ it. Any questions about life in rome or traveling around italy are welcomed. Best, Gaby


----------

